# Time keeps flowing



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Found Hana on the Internet, Hana was at Shelter up for adoption the shelter was 45 miles from the house and I drove in rain storm to get her, all that after having my application turned down by a local GSD rescue, it was meant to be


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Hana was a beautiful girl. They are always with us and are a part of who we are as a person. I'm sure she loves that you are still thinking of her.


----------

